# TOP 5: Favourite music genres.



## HeartofGold (Aug 23, 2013)

What sort of music does everyone like, and from which decade does it come from???

I have a very big variety of music that I like and listen to, but I really don't like rap/hip-hop and to be honest a lot of the new music I don't like either, for example if you listen to the new rock songs compared the 70s rock songs, they are so different and worse in my opinion. Some are alright but a lot of new music doesn't really appeal to me.
It depends on the genre. 


MY TOP 5:
(in no particular order because it's near impossible for me to decide which one is first)
-Rock (70s, 80s and some 90s)
-Classical (mostly Baroque, Classical, Romantic eras.)
-Metal (80s, 90s, 2000s)
-Country (mostly 2000s)
-Rockabilly (bits and pieces from the 50s to the 80s)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll have a go in no particular order
-Rock (50's, 60s, 70s, 80s.. starts to drop off here)
-Classical (Avant-garde, Classical, Modern)
-folk (50s, 60s)
-Prog


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll play
My top five, can't be in order, as it changes with my mood

Jazz
Classical
Folk
Prog
Classic/Glam rock


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

1. Folk Music of England, Scotland & Ireland - dance tunes & songs ------> 'Progressive folk' like Steeleye Span
2. Classical music (baroque = favourite)
3. Playford & Apted - English country dance tunes
4. Klezmer 
5. Pop music of my youth - Beatles, Stones, Motown, Dusty Springfield, Roy Orbison, Dell Shannon


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

1. Classical (late romantic = favorite)
1. Electronic/ambient/space music
2. the rest


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

if we're not considering classical:

1. jazz, post-bop in particular (but also cool jazz, third stream, free, swing)
2. g.a.s (great american songbook) and pop music considering from stevie wonder to gilberto gil, prince, jane siberry... a very wide definition of the term
3. post-punk, new wave
4. canterbury prog
5. acid and psychedelic rock


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Prog (symphonic, metal, post-rock)
New wave
Classic pop/rock (mainly 1965-1985)
Singer/songwriters
Soft jazz (mainly female singers)


----------



## appoggiatura (Feb 6, 2012)

1. Classical music, especially the Romantic era.
2. Film scores. Is it a genre? John Powell, Jerry Goldsmith, Hans Zimmer etc. I love it as much as I love classical music. 
3. Jazz. No contemporary trash. OLD jazz. I mean Glenn Miller, Erroll Garner, Art Tatum, Ella Fitzgerald etc. 
4. Folk (Irish jigs, riverdance and stuff! I like! Also Mexican music, bossa nova, all those things)
5. Pop or rock, I cannot choose.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

To be honest I have no idea, because non-classical music genres still confuse the hell out of me other than very general classifications. I need more time to grasp them.

I will say though that I like most of what people throw in my direction, unless it's Justin Bieber, Kesha, Lady Gaga or any of the dumb rappers from the Young Money crew.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Genres are confusing. Almost everything I listen to could be described as jazz, classical or noise, very occasionally some funk, soul or folk. I'm left scratching my head when people passionately debate the minutiae of different genres that all sound very similar to me.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Classical music (second half of XXth century, first half of XXth century, Baroque, the others)
Jazz (my favorites are B.Evans, M.Davis, J.Coltrane,..., some O.Peterson)
Traditional/folk/ethnic music from diverse cultures (notably African, Asian, Georgian, Bulgarian, ..., well, all)
Some prog rock.
Some classic rock.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Classical (most of it)
Rock (especially Classic Rock, but some 80s/90s Alternative Rock) 
Alt Country (which I'll include Gram Parsons, Uncle Tupelo, Johnny Cash, Townes Van Zant, stuff like that)
Hip hop
Tom Waits, wherever he fits


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Noise rock/80s post-hardcore/proto-grunge (whatever you wanna call it)
Jazz (mostly post-bop and hardbop, not so much pre-60s)
Oldschool metal
Garage rock
Krautrock

Lots of overlap and stuff but yeah.


----------



## AndyS (Dec 2, 2011)

That's a really hard one. There's not one genre of music that I could do without (apart from metal) and narrowing it down to 5 is really difficult. I'll give it a go but will change with my mood

Rock - particularly late 80s/90s/shoegaze
Folk
Jazz
Dance/Electronic/Ambient
Soul/Funk

But hard to leave out country/Americana, reggae, hip-hop, classical - I just like hearing good music performed by good musicians


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

1. Classical & Jazz.

2. Ethnic: handcrafted music.

3. Rock & Roll

4. 

5.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

No particular order:

Classic Rock
Classical
Punk and some metal
Soft Rock and easy listening
Country


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

In order:

Classical - all genres, opera at the bottom
Bluegrass (not newgrass)
Jazz - bebop and New Orleans, swing not so much
Folk - not newfolk.
Rock - pre 1980, maybe it's classic(?)


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Early blues
Indie
Electronic (minimal techno, deep house, glitch, breakbeat, breakcore, future garage, IDM, drum n bass etc.)
Reggae/Ska
Soul
Trip hop
Fado
Plunderphonics
Rocksteady
Folk
Anti-Folk
Freakbeat
Afrobeat
Japanoise
Punk
Grime
Oi!

That's about 5 I think, err probably should have classical in there somewhere. Glad rockabilly got a mention, the most fun you can have in a check shirt.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Classical/Opera
Jethro Tull
Jethro Tull
Jethro Tull
Classic Rock


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

quack said:


> Early blues
> Indie
> Electronic (minimal techno, deep house, glitch, breakbeat, breakcore, future garage, IDM, drum n bass etc.)
> Reggae/Ska
> ...


You could've consolidated this a lot...Oi! into punk, trip hop/plunderphonics into electronic, etc...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

- classical
- jazz
- classic pop & rock / electric blues / r & b
- country / folk / blues
- world / new age 

Tried to get into techno/electonica/ambient, but haven't succeeded yet, beyond some really mainstream stuff (Moby, Aegetis Byrjun) that is closer to pop. I like Eno's less poppy stuff, like Music for Airports. Not sure that industrial stuff belongs here, but aside from the age difference Trent Reznor and I are twins separated at birth. 

Don't enjoy much country past 1980, but I have a weak spot for Garth. But old country I love. 

Never understood the need to break pop/rock down into a lot of genres. I like most of it, it comes easy of course, but my favorite stuff is from the Beatles to about Nirvana. Haven't listened to much since the early 90s. Think I'd like goth music if I heard more of it. Most of this is stuff I enjoy rather than stuff I deeply love. The exceptions are the stuff I really love. 

World / new age is extremely hit & miss. Adam Ali is hit. David Lanz is miss. I like the Nonesuch recordings, a bit of Putumayo's world fusion stuff. The Riuhg Guide series has disappointed me so much that I gave up entirely. I don't know much about Indian or Persian music but I like everything I've heard.


----------



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

Not necessarily in order:

Classical and Film music
Progressive rock
Jazz
New Age
World music


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

My CD collection is divided as follows:

Classical (Medieval to 21st century)
Jazz (Early, Swing, Hard Bop, Brazilian)
World (mostly European, mostly acoustic, some Celtic, a lot of Greek & French)
Favorite Bands (APP, Rascals, Beatles, Yes, Renaissance)
Everything else (classic rock, early pop 40's-60's, a little country -mostly traditional, a little r&b, etc.)

I couldn't possibly pick five - much too eclectic


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

science said:


> World / new age is extremely hit & miss. Adam Ali is hit. David Lanz is miss. I like the Nonesuch recordings, a bit of Putumayo's world fusion stuff. The Riuhg Guide series has disappointed me so much that I gave up entirely. I don't know much about Indian or Persian music but I like everything I've heard.


Have you heard of Yat-Kha?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't have 5 full genres I like. So I'll mix it with some subgenres.
Classical
Psychedelic Pop/Rock
Electronic Music (70's and early 80's mostly)
Glam Metal/80's Hard Rock/Neo-classical Metal
Progressive Rock


----------



## lll (Oct 7, 2012)

Rap
Hip-hop
Gangsta rap
Mafioso rap
Homo hop


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

violadude said:


> Have you heard of Yat-Kha?


I have now! What do you have to say about them?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

science said:


> I have now! What do you have to say about them?


They're kind of world music-y (Tuvan), combined with rock. Since you said world music is a hit or a miss for you, I was wondering which one Yat-Kha would be.

They do originals, as well as covers and use both male and female vocals.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

1. Classical


2. Progressive Rock (esp. Pink Floyd)
3. Hip Hop


----------



## niv (Apr 9, 2013)

A long time ago the list would be something like sixties rock and heavy metal. Then it would have mutated into something like progressive rock, pop, and alternative rock (think Pixies, Sonic Youth, etc). But right now I find it hard to say my favourites genres are such and such and such because I found that what I like in music is savouring different "tastes" of music. A bit of this, a bit of that, I like so much stuff that I just keep bouncing around different styles. That's why I rarely listen to rock nowadays, I've already listened too much of it. 

So I would say that today my three fav genres are classical, danceable electronica, and jazz; but tomorrow it might be something else, and I like it that way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

Right now:

Classical > Metal (mostly old school death/black) > Electronic (mostly progressive electronic, idm, ambient, etc) > Rock (mostly new wave/post-punk/shoegaze/prog) > Folk (mostly neofolk, and '60s/'70s singer-songwriter)


----------



## Evoken (Oct 13, 2013)

Metal
Jazz
Darkwave
Classical
Gothic


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Selected composers and works
Roughly 1700 - 2013
No particular time period between those dates
No particular genre, though 'Western Art Music' predominates (whatever that means)
Written and improvised


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Classical (from Medieval period to about 1930)
Country
Rock (ideally Classic Rock or Prog Rock)
Folk
Electronic (incl. New Age, etc.)


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Symphonic metal
Progressive metal
Classical
Blues (Chicago blues and blues-rock in particular)
New Age style piano music


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

(Late 20th/early 21st century) classical
Folk
Psychedelic Rock
Hip-Hop (especially if released around '94)
Jazz/Blues/Various Electronic Musics (I can't decide)


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

No particular order, with examples.

Prog rock: mostly the more avant-garde styles: R.I.O. (The Thinking Plague), Zeuhl (MAGMA), Chamber prog (After Crying), Canterbury (National Health).

Fusion: Mahavishnu Orchestra, Spaced Out, Return to Forever, Forgas Band Phenomena, Panzerballett)

Progressive and technical metal: Pain of Salvation, Thought Chamber, Spiral Architect, Blotted Science, Cynic, Atheist, Andromeda, Leprous.

Progressive styles of Jazz: Keith Jarrett, Art Ensemble of Chicago, Ralph Towner, Eberhard Weber, Enrico Rava, Jan Garberek, Terje Rypdal.

I kind of arbitrarily split fusion from jazz, and prog metal from prog to get more genres.


----------



## GreyEclipse (Oct 30, 2013)

Classical (although I rarely listen to it and have no knowledge of composers)
Folk (I love all kinds of folk but my favorite is Celtic and folk-revival)
RockNRoll (My favorite genre, I like classic rock, 50s-mid80s in particular)
Metal (classic metal, barely distinguish able from hard rock)
Jam noise (Any noise I'm making by myself or a friend that makes me grin)


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

1. Classical and Early Music
2. Progressive Rock - especially Jazz Rock more on the side of Brass Rock (I love wind instruments, what can I say?), but of course, not limited to.
3. Soft Rock/Oldies
4. Folk
5. Ska Punk

I know... One of those is not like the others, but I keep an open-mind. =)


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

1. Classical (particularly 1600-1960 music, with emphasis on Romantic)
2. Indie (yes, this is a genre; indie rock and pop)
3. Electronica (dubstep in particular, also synthpop)
4. Alternative Rock (non-indie)
5. Musical (showtunes)


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

1) Concerti, violin, piano etc
2) symphonies
3) Chamber music
4) opera
5) choral, oratorio


----------

